# Machine parts



## RussianRouter (10 Jun 2010)

Been looking for a site that sells machined parts fo making jigs,clamps ect,ect fo projectsand wanted to use the proper looking items like wing nuts,turn handles,butterfly bolts,ect rather than made out of wood.


Found the cheapest here
http://www.wdsltd.co.uk/products/Machine-Parts/

Hopethe site is of interest to one and all?  

If youknow of a similair site thats cheaper again? please post as near the end of the monthI'll be ordering some items from here.


----------



## Lons (10 Jun 2010)

I've had a quick look and bookmarked the website as it looks interesting.
Thanks for that. =D>

Bob


----------



## RussianRouter (10 Jun 2010)

Hi Bob

I have logged in as you can only view prices this way,but I'm like a dog on a hot day browsing the site....<puts tongue back in mouth


----------



## RussianRouter (11 Jun 2010)

Another site to add to your bookie,this time gears racks and pinions.

http://www.wmh-trans.co.uk/Products/SPU ... FROM_STOCK

I'm particulary interested in these bevel gears which can be adapted to one of those conventional router raiser shafts so that it can be hand operated from the front of the table.

http://www.wmh-trans.co.uk/Products/BEVEL_GEARS


----------



## Lons (11 Jun 2010)

Hi George

On a different tack, I placed my first order with CPC for a mixture of bits and they sent me a full catalogue with the parcel. It's HUGE, nearly 3000 pages of all sorts of interesting stuff. Not woodwork related but definately worth a look. I'll certainly be using them again.

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/search/browse.jsp?N=411

regards
Bob


----------



## RussianRouter (11 Jun 2010)

Hi Bob

Yeah I know about CPC,but they don't stock mechanical items.


----------

